# Crazyroychicks adoption diary



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Well thought I would start my diary today as just had initial social work visit so guess our journey begins today!

Went really well but my husband has been married before and his ex is a nightmare, we don't see much of the kids because she basically used them as pawns and totally brainwashed them against him.  Really hope this won't be a major issue, she said it shouldn't be as anything his ex says she must be able to back up and also people can back up Joe's side of the story.

So just awaiting prep group dates now but should be next few weeks so watch this space xx


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow that great we have are vist next Tuesday how did it go what did there ask did there look around the house garden etc. 

Hugs x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

They didn't look round, I thought they would have done!  Had scrubbed the house from top to bottom too, lol.

They just asked all about us, backgrounds, schools, jobs, family, medical history etc, then they explained the whole process and how long each step takes.

She was here for about an hour, was really nice, my wee dog was hilarious though, kept harassing her to be petted and kept sticking her head in her bag!

Just waiting for prep group dates now but she said in next few weeks, eek not too long to wait!

Don't be too nervous, I was a wreck and it was fine, good luck xx


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

So funny about your dog.  That all sounds relax which I am happening for.  I know that there is a pre course at the end of this month I so hope you we get on it. Will keep you posted 

Thanks for replaying 

X


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Good luck, keep in touch xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to the diaries hope everything moves quick for you x


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Will do xx


----------

